# Così Fan Tutte



## klaudix

Bonjour,

En cours de chant, j'apprends actuellement un extrait de l'opéra de Mozart "Cosi Fan Tutte", extrait intitulé "Non siate ritrosi" .

Pouvez vous me donner une traduction, d'abord du titre de l'opéra et ensuite du titre de l'extrait.

[...]

merci d'avance.

*Note de modération : *Ne formulez qu'une seule demande par fil de discussion. Si vous avez plus d'une question, ouvrez un fil pour chacune d'elles. Merci !


----------



## itka

"Così fan tutte" : "Elles font toutes comme ça"

[...] (traduction là § 61, page 31)


----------



## klaudix

Cool, merci pour la réponse et pour le lien.


----------



## brian

Oui, le mot _fan = fanno_, donc _font_.


----------



## klaudix

OK Modérateur, j'ai bien noté votre remarque et la prend en compte...

mais pour cette fois, ça aurait été sympa pour Itka de ne pas censurer le reste de la réponse qu'il s'était donné le mal de m'écrire.


----------



## brian

Le reste de sa réponse se trouve dans le nouveau fil que je vous ai créé ici.


----------



## klaudix

Un grand merci à vous Brian.


----------

